# Inherited 650 acres-Want to be a haymaker



## hc521v

Hi folks, I'm new to the site but glad to be here.Long story short, I need some guidance.

I inherited 650 acres of land in Dublin, Ga. I now own 200 acres of planted pines/overgrown fields (about 50/50). The pines are ready for clearing and I plan to do so in October.

Soil types are TfB, NkC2, FuB and CnA. Now if you ask me what those acronyms meant, I couldnt begin to tell you.

Another 450 acre parcel lies about 4 miles away. It has roughly 175 acres open pasture, with the remainder being wooldland (Scrub oaks, pines and some hardwoods such as hickory), and contains small 1/8 acre wet weather spring. This land had black angus grazing on it until about 8 months ago. It is now getting overgrown, and sprouting dog fennel here and there.

Soil types here are: Aec, FuB, NaB, TrB, AeB, Ct C2, Ra, SuB.

I want to bring back the land and make it work for me. My current profession is engineering management, and my wife and I bring in a very good income stream. We long to get out of the rat race for many reasons, and believe this land could eventually be our method of doing so if managed correctly.

From what I have researched so far, it seems that good pasture/Hay is the first step in the process. With no knowledge of forage horticulture, and no family resources to help, I called my local extension agent and received some advice, but in a general sense.

My initial thoughts are to hire a forage expert, gather soil analysis reports and use the data to hire someone to plant 200 acres of Tifton 85, Coastgrass etc.

If I inject the right start up capital and expert help, my hope would be to make 5 ton/a in a few years.

My questions are:

1. Am I crazy for doing this
2. Is it possible to make it work, and make a living off it in 5-7 years
3. Is hay a good place to start

4. Should I hire experts to make up for my lack of knowledge/free time

5. Does anyone know what those soil acronyms mean?

I'm flying blind and would greatly appreciate any advice.


----------



## ARD Farm

Two words....

Rent it.


----------



## Vol

Sounds like it would be very good for bermudas and grazing lands. Don't blame you one bit for wanting out of the rat race and yes, that is enough land to give you an escape. We have a member in South Georgia(Tifton) that is called somedevildawg that is very knowledgeable about the country in your locale. I am sure after the ballgame today(SC vs. GA) he will drop by and read your post.

I agree that a five year plan would be good for you to implement for a realistic venture......personally I would want to get into situation that involved both beef cattle and hay. That way if you had some hay that was not top quality you could feed to your own beef. I would also look into planting either some kind of specialty timber in your less favorable agricultural land or maybe a pecan grove.

The more you diversify the greater the odds of being succesful will become.

Welcome to haytalk.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hc521v

Thats great advice Mike and thanks for the encouragement. My initial thought was to rent it out as ARD Farm suggested, but I believe a sound plan and good management might yield better long term results.

Beef cattle definitely interest me, and I have thought about using some of the scrub forest for growing out Hampshires or Berkshires. Planting specialty timber is something I hadn't considered, but now that you mention it that's a smart option for diversifying.

I look forward to hearing from somedevildawg after the game.


----------



## Teslan

I think your 5-7 year plan sounds very doable. Depending on how much time you want to spend at it and how much money you want to spend on equipment you could make money from it next year I would think.


----------



## hc521v

Teslan said:


> I think your 5-7 year plan sounds very doable. Depending on how much time you want to spend at it and how much money you want to spend on equipment you could make money from it next year I would think.


I'm definitely willing to invest some capital up front, if the long term payoff would justify the initial out of pocket expense. One logistical challenge is that I live and work in Atlanta, and the land is 3 hours from here. Would contracting out the work, while gaining an education from the experience be feasible? I can draw a steady income from my day job, and cover the up front cost while reclaiming the land as long as the potential yields even things out in a few years. Our goal is to move down there after things are established well enough to live off the proceeds.


----------



## Bob M

Talk with the local farm bureau or University extension office about a farmer in the area that you could hire or share crop with to get started. As long as they can make some money you could learn from them. Another option may be to hire or intern a college student that is also a farm kid, they may be able to do a special project on reclaiming your farm and making it into a profitable operation. Both of you could learn.


----------



## rjmoses

To answer your questions:

1) Yes.

2) Yes.

3) Yes.

4) No, get a good spot at the Liar's table and put your listening ears on, then do the opposite.

5) Get a couple of good text books on agronomy. As an engineer, this will be right up your alley.

And 6) Get your wife a better job.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

Lots of opportunity! If I understand correctly, you're going to end up with ~ 375 acres of farmland after clearing the pines & brush off. A lot to work with - especially if you're 3 hours away. Sounds like you'll need to hire someone to work the land - at least until you can move closer.

Here's a couple of thoughts on renting the farmland out vs. hiring someone to farm it for you. If you rent the land, you're not the "farmer". You'll get a break on your property taxes but that's it. But if you hire people, then you are the "farmer" and can write off purchases of equipment, farm buildings, etc. This can have a huge financial impact, especially if you and your wife have high off-farm incomes (this was a real eye-opener for me when I started).

Keep us posted as we'll all be following whatever you end up doing.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## Teslan

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Lots of opportunity!  If I understand correctly, you're going to end up with ~ 375 acres of farmland after clearing the pines & brush off. A lot to work with - especially if you're 3 hours away. Sounds like you'll need to hire someone to work the land - at least until you can move closer.
> 
> Here's a couple of thoughts on renting the farmland out vs. hiring someone to farm it for you. If you rent the land, you're not the "farmer". You'll get a break on your property taxes but that's it. But if you hire people, then you are the "farmer" and can write off purchases of equipment, farm buildings, etc. This can have a huge financial impact, especially if you and your wife have high off-farm incomes (this was a real eye-opener for me when I started).
> 
> Keep us posted as we'll all be following whatever you end up doing.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Gary


That is a great point. Buying the equipment while you have good income might be a great way to lower your taxes. Not that farming will make you have bad income, but you will have it considerably easier then someone trying to buy equipment while having no or very little off farm income.


----------



## Bonfire

I would sure look hard at finding a chicken or pig integrator in that area and talk to them about becoming a contract grower for them. Depending on the size of the production unit, that part alone could be a near full time job or just a few hours a day.

This would diversify the farm. You would have a source of nutrient/fertilizer in the manure or litter and be less dependent on commercial fertilizers . You would have the acres to spread the manure wether it be hay fields or pasture. It would be steady income. You wouldn't have to worry about any market risk. The integrator would be managing the risk for livestock prices, feed ingredient prices, and, depending on the language of the contract, L.P. gas prices. You pay the facility costs, labor and light bill. It takes a large capital investment to do something like this and there would be a big learning curve for you to understand production and flock or herd management.

Picture this, in 15 years:

Your sitting on the back porch of your $500,000 home. Off in the distance sit your paid for contract barns. On the grill, your cooking steaks, for you and your Atlanta buddies, from a steer you raised from the herd of black cows that you have pastured in belly high grass. On another part of the farm effluent irrigation is running applying nutrient and water to hay land you just harvested. And if somebody complains about the smell, tell them it smells like money.


----------



## hc521v

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Lots of opportunity! If I understand correctly, you're going to end up with ~ 375 acres of farmland after clearing the pines & brush off. A lot to work with - especially if you're 3 hours away. Sounds like you'll need to hire someone to work the land - at least until you can move closer.
> 
> Here's a couple of thoughts on renting the farmland out vs. hiring someone to farm it for you. If you rent the land, you're not the "farmer". You'll get a break on your property taxes but that's it. But if you hire people, then you are the "farmer" and can write off purchases of equipment, farm buildings, etc. This can have a huge financial impact, especially if you and your wife have high off-farm incomes (this was a real eye-opener for me when I started).
> 
> Keep us posted as we'll all be following whatever you end up doing.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Gary


I will and thanks Gary that is excellent advice!


----------



## hc521v

I knew I came to the right place! Advice like this from knowledgable folks in the industry is priceless, and I'll take all I can get. Keep it coming I am taking notes and will beat the bushes to follow any guidance provided. I'm definitely in this for the long haul.


----------



## panhandle9400

Welcome, 1st hire the right people to help and assist you in the venture so it can be done right. Thats includes outside contractors/custom operators,crop scouts, fertilizer / soil sampling . What about equipment for all that has to be done ? Here to take our rangeland and put it into a farming practice it dont happen over night. But after the 2nd season it does . Makes sure if it is going to be put into a haying operation make sure the ground is smooth. There are members on here from your area chances are that is . What we do here will be different for you so keep that in mind when you are making cropping decisions . Whats going to turn the most money and profits in your area ? Good luck on your venture.


----------



## mlappin

We have a guy in the area, used to be a banker, has a degree in business, what he didn't inherit outright he bought and was paid for at least a decade ago, all his equipment is paid for, anytime he does spend money its strictly for tax reasons and is paid for in cash. Built a new shop in 2012 for tax reasons. He owns six hundred acres and it's all irrigated, he still says the best money he makes is when he can rent it out. BUT, here when he rents it out its for specialty crops, potatoes, green beans or seed corn. I imagine he's getting a minimum of $300/acre in rent if not $350+.

If it was me, I'd rent it out to somebody with the understanding they will get the hay crop established and make it for x number of years, during this time you can offer to help and see in person just what it takes to make a few hundred acres of hay.

We've had a few around here that either tried to make hay while working a day job or when they retired they tried to get into the hay business, don't take long before 99% of em get right back out. A lot of it depends on your personality, can you handle living with the fact that maybe the hay should have been mowed yesterday, but it's gonna rain for another two weeks? Can you handle mowing hay with a forecast that says a week of sunshine then wake up to a week of rain instead? Only asking as I know of a few people that don't even make ten acres of their own and they've given themselves ulcers worrying about that ten acres.

My father tuned 67 this year, been farming for over 55 of those, he's said this year is the worst year ever he;s seen for making hay here. I've talked to a few people that said they are done after this year, ain't worth the headaches anymore.

Another real possibility is if you decide not to make it on your own is to either have somebody else make it for you on shares and go ahead with the beef cattle. Or you could cash rent it for hay then buy some of the hay back. Might be some tax advantages to actually buying it back.


----------



## somedevildawg

hc521v said:


> Hi folks, I'm new to the site but glad to be here.Long story short, I need some guidance.
> 
> I inherited 650 acres of land in Dublin, Ga. I now own 200 acres of planted pines/overgrown fields (about 50/50). The pines are ready for clearing and I plan to do so in October.
> Soil types are TfB, NkC2, FuB and CnA. Now if you ask me what those acronyms meant, I couldnt begin to tell you.
> 
> Another 450 acre parcel lies about 4 miles away. It has roughly 175 acres open pasture, with the remainder being wooldland (Scrub oaks, pines and some hardwoods such as hickory), and contains small 1/8 acre wet weather spring. This land had black angus grazing on it until about 8 months ago. It is now getting overgrown, and sprouting dog fennel here and there.
> 
> Soil types here are: Aec, FuB, NaB, TrB, AeB, Ct C2, Ra, SuB.
> 
> I want to bring back the land and make it work for me. My current profession is engineering management, and my wife and I bring in a very good income stream. We long to get out of the rat race for many reasons, and believe this land could eventually be our method of doing so if managed correctly.
> 
> From what I have researched so far, it seems that good pasture/Hay is the first step in the process. With no knowledge of forage horticulture, and no family resources to help, I called my local extension agent and received some advice, but in a general sense.
> 
> My initial thoughts are to hire a forage expert, gather soil analysis reports and use the data to hire someone to plant 200 acres of Tifton 85, Coastgrass etc.
> If I inject the right start up capital and expert help, my hope would be to make 5 ton/a in a few years.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1. Am I crazy for doing this
> 2. Is it possible to make it work, and make a living off it in 5-7 years
> 3. Is hay a good place to start
> 4. Should I hire experts to make up for my lack of knowledge/free time
> 5. Does anyone know what those soil acronyms mean?
> 
> I'm flying blind and would greatly appreciate any advice.


Well damn it I come to this thread a bit disgruntled ...... A game of inches sometimes....

First off....welcome to haytalk, have a good friend that's an optometrist in Dublin, it's about 120miles WTCF from me....

My answers to your questions...

1. Not completely.....but a little bit
2. Depends on what a living is.....
3. Probably not
4. Not necessarily....but I would be buddies with my extension officer 
5. I ain't got a clue...but I can tell you that you probably have poor soil, and very sandy.....like most all of the coastal plains....

Flying blind is ok if instrument rated.....sometimes disorienting to the novice however

I would say, turn it to row crop land and rent it....put your capital into pivots....no cattle now, maybe when the market turns in a few years....let them build your soil up....your visions may change, or you may want to cut out a piece and do a little haying, build a home, etc. I would venture to say, it would take a cool $1m in cash to get even a little bit in the hay business with 650 acres to deal with.....and you'd still owe money....way too ambitious for my likin....I started with 15 acres and found that I could lose just as much proportionally with 100 acres so I now do 100 acres and really lose my ass....
It's a very tough business, rewarding at times, but they are few and far between. Rent the land....you'll be happy you did.....

again, welcome to haytalk


----------



## ARD Farm

mlappin said:


> We have a guy in the area, used to be a banker, has a degree in business, what he didn't inherit outright he bought and was paid for at least a decade ago, all his equipment is paid for, anytime he does spend money its strictly for tax reasons and is paid for in cash. Built a new shop in 2012 for tax reasons. He owns six hundred acres and it's all irrigated, he still says the best money he makes is when he can rent it out. BUT, here when he rents it out its for specialty crops, potatoes, green beans or seed corn. I imagine he's getting a minimum of $300/acre in rent if not $350+.
> 
> If it was me, I'd rent it out to somebody with the understanding they will get the hay crop established and make it for x number of years, during this time you can offer to help and see in person just what it takes to make a few hundred acres of hay.
> 
> We've had a few around here that either tried to make hay while working a day job or when they retired they tried to get into the hay business, don't take long before 99% of em get right back out. A lot of it depends on your personality, can you handle living with the fact that maybe the hay should have been mowed yesterday, but it's gonna rain for another two weeks? Can you handle mowing hay with a forecast that says a week of sunshine then wake up to a week of rain instead? Only asking as I know of a few people that don't even make ten acres of their own and they've given themselves ulcers worrying about that ten acres.
> 
> My father tuned 67 the is year, been farming for over 55 of those, he's said this year is the worst year ever he;s seen for making hay here. I've talked to a few people that said they are done after this year, ain't worth the headaches anymore.
> 
> Another real possibility is if you decide not to make it on your own is to either have somebody else make it for you on shares and go ahead with the beef cattle. Or you could cash rent it for hay then buy some of the hay back. Might be some tax advantages to actually buying it back.


The man from the Hoosier has it pegged. Like I said on the second reply, first course is rent it.

Running hay or row cropping or animal husbandry are 3 entirely different arena's but haying can and will cause ulcers amongst other issues.

It's a tough business and I don't ever promote it to anyone. Most of us like to be punished I guess.


----------



## Lostin55

The good news is that even being an engineer, you won't find it necessary to go to the 4th decimal point to calculate the losses the 1st year or two.
Welcome to haytalk. As other have stated, I would rent it out.
I will also say that farming and hay can be rewarding at times, and for the most part it is enjoyable. At other times it borders on sadistic. 
You will find the bending moment of yourself if you do tackle it. In either case, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## FarmerCline

I am a relatively new farmer having only been farming 4 years and still learning as I go. Whether to rent it or do it yourself really comes down to how ambitious you are and if farming suits your personality/lifestyle......you really have to love doing it to handle the ups and downs the weather throws at you. If you don't think you have a love for farming save yourself the headache and just rent it out.

If you do decide to go for it, with the amount of acreage you own that is a big benefit so you don't have to worry about finding land to rent which has been the biggest obstacle for me. I think that having a diversified operation so you don't have all your eggs in one basket is a big key to being successful. If you planted all your acreage into hay that is a very large amount of hay to get done in a timely fashion.....especially for someone just starting out and learning the ropes. I do think that having some cattle to feed out the hay that doesn't turn out the best is a good idea. Maybe consider raising row crops on part of the ground and a smaller amount of hay to start with until you get through the learning curve of making hay then you could increase your hay acreage when you see fit and you have the demand. You will have to spend some serious money to get the equipment needed to farm that amount of land. If you could make friends with a local farmer that would be able to advise and help you get started that would be a big help......maybe even do some kind of a share cropping the first year so you could learn from him the way things are generally done in your area.....especially since your not going to be living there full time yet. Good luck!


----------



## cornshucker

All of the above posts are very good. Renting part of the land to a reputable renter and taking in part of it for hay/cattle to start with and gradually building it up while gaining experience to see if this is really want to do would seem to be a good idea. It is going to be a lot different from the inside looking out than from the outside looking in. No two years will ever be the same from a weather perspective and a market perspective. Just be careful and research all you can and try to intergrate yourself with some of the successful local farmers as their advice can be valuable. It can be a very rewarding life BUT it also a lot to deal with such as crazy weather conditions, equipment breakdowns etc. You have got to love it to do it. So I guess my advice is to gradually ease into it because it ain't the romantic life that is portrayed on TV sometimes. Good Luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Vol

Renting out very well could be the most profitable starting out....but if you have the real desire to get dirt under your nail, renting will not be nearly as much fun. You also need to remember this is a big country and some of us that do not live in the South have a very short haying season....and ground that stays saturated in water almost year round and has to be tiled to farm. You will not be dealing with these types of problems in Dublin....your greatest nuisance will be drought and probably army worms and weeds. You will not have alot of problem getting your hay dry in a short time like folks in the more Northern areas. I do not find haying stressful as some suggest.....or at least not in Tennessee. Last year was my most challenging(rain) in nearly forty years and yet it ended up being my most successful ever. Stress to me is having a sick or hurting family member. I do not let the weather here in the South stress me....I am very grateful for it....the weather in the Southland is a blessing. If farming is really want you want to do, and your not just looking at it romantically, you will be successful if you make up your mind and have the blessings from above.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Fossil02818

Welcome to the site. As you can see there are plenty of knowledgeable folks out there with invaluable experience to share. I would encourage you to continue researching and searching out examples of well run operations in your area. All of us have made decisions that we later regretted because we did not have correct or sufficient information. The old saying, measure twice cut once, should probably be measure three times cut once. Also, I strongly recommend you subscribe to publications like the Stockman Grass Farmer. The right animals at the correct stocking density is the best formula for improving pasture lands. Also, letting your livestock harvest the fields is much less stressful and expensive than haying. Good luck and keep asking questions.


----------



## Tim/South

Did any equipment come with the farm? Are there buildings?

The dilemma I see in trying to offer an opinion is that a farm of that size has been operated in the past. For most of us it takes years of gradually adding equipment and up-keeping a farm.

Renting out part of the farm sounds like good advice. Generate some income while you focus on other areas of the farm.

I normally like the idea of cattle and hay. Cattle prices are at a record high and the thought of starting a herd at todays prices scares me. Usually a person buys a few momma cows, saves some heifers, adds a cow or two and builds a herd. That takes some time. We know cattle prices are up right now. Not certain where they will be a year or so. Projections are very good, though not always accurate.

If there is some good pasture and the fences are good, one option might be to rent grazing to a stocker operation.

Watch out when you sell your timber. Some of those folks do not have the best reputation and know how to skim loads. I sold 52 loads of logs and counted every one when it left the property. Also got $3 a ton more than the first offer.


----------



## hc521v

Tim/South said:


> Did any equipment come with the farm? Are there buildings?
> 
> The dilemma I see in trying to offer an opinion is that a farm of that size has been operated in the past. For most of us it takes years of gradually adding equipment and up-keeping a farm.
> 
> Renting out part of the farm sounds like good advice. Generate some income while you focus on other areas of the farm.
> I normally like the idea of cattle and hay. Cattle prices are at a record high and the thought of starting a herd at todays prices scares me. Usually a person buys a few momma cows, saves some heifers, adds a cow or two and builds a herd. That takes some time. We know cattle prices are up right now. Not certain where they will be a year or so. Projections are very good, though not always accurate.
> If there is some good pasture and the fences are good, one option might be to rent grazing to a stocker operation.
> 
> Watch out when you sell your timber. Some of those folks do not have the best reputation and know how to skim loads. I sold 52 loads of logs and counted every one when it left the property. Also got $3 a ton more than the first offer.


Unfortunately there's no equipment or infrastructure on the land, other than a pump and well. It was all farmed in the past, and about 175 acres is pastured with decent fencing. Cattle were grazed on it recently, and leasing that portion to a stocker might work out very well as a start.

You are absolutely correct about the Timber. Finding a reputable company that keeps their thumb off the scales is critical.


----------



## hc521v

I'm getting some terrific advice from y'all and appreciate the input a great deal. The more stones I kick over seem to pose more questions underneath. One thing is for sure I have got a LOT to Learn and definitely need to look hard before leaping.

Judging from the suggestions above it seems to be about a 70/30 split between renting v/s self farming so far. Though the option of working with an integrator for broilers was intriguing, the horror stories and possibility of indentured servitude makes me leery.

I'm meeting with a forester on the 29th to go over the timber plan, and will meet with a CPA soon to crunch the numbers. If it seems feasible, I might inject some capital into reclaiming some pasture, fence and maybe a building for equipment then rent out the parcel for a decent amount.

Should I put any money into it or just find a farmer who might want to do some reclamation in exchange for cheaper rent?

With the existing pasture getting more overgrown by the day, should I make any immediate plans to have it mowed or make any other preparations before winter? Will it hurt anything to leave the grass long during the cold and wet season?

Thanks everyone, big time. The advice and input is making a big difference in my decision making process.


----------



## somedevildawg

Think you're on the right track with your observation .... Fences are an asset....irrigation is an asset....depending on the usage of course. I would meet with the county extension agent in that area, get to know him, he will prove to be a valuable (inexpensive) asset. 
Good luck with whatever you decide, lots of folk here willing to give you their .02....most come from ojt, not phd so take it for what it's worth, but having been there and done tha.....farming is a easy task from the road, lining up the proper equipment, hiring help, gaining knowledge is a long process.....ask me how I know 

Good luck,


----------



## Tim/South

I would leave the grass tall. The latest buzz word in grazing is "stock piling" grass. Someone might want to winter some bovines there. The growth will also help protect the roots during the winter. I know your winters are not hard. I just think stressing the grass right now would not help.

Hay is going to be scarce here, yields have been low. If you wanted any grass cleaned up you could give it to a farmer for his time and effort. That would save you cutting it and would also get the grass off the field. If you went that route it would probably need to be done soon, just depends on how much regrowth is needed before winter.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Do you want to move there regardless, or only if you're actively farming it. I ask because I agree with the suggestions of renting the majority while possibly learning with a small chunk you keep for yourself. Maybe you wouldn't want to move there just to be haying 50(?) acres?


----------



## hc521v

8350HiTech said:


> Do you want to move there regardless, or only if you're actively farming it. I ask because I agree with the suggestions of renting the majority while possibly learning with a small chunk you keep for yourself. Maybe you wouldn't want to move there just to be haying 50(?) acres?


Our preference would be to move down there when the operation was producing enough to sustainably support us over the long term. I would relish a chance to learn from a lease farmer on site, while working 50 acres on my own but without a steady steam of income, insurance etc it would be a risky venture.

My thought was to get the land reclaimed, set up a diverse agricultural system based on forages, livestock, row crops and timber then after I know enough to run it properly take the plunge and go for it. It might take longer, but it sure would help make the transition a bit more predictable.


----------



## Chessiedog

I think it will be very difficult learning to farm it being three hours away and working full time . That does not give you a lot of time to be there . Evan doing 50 acres of hay on it and being 3 hours away I would think difficult . I'm 20 minutes away tractor time from some of my hay and seems like 3 hours . Just my 1 cent worth's .

Good Luck though .


----------



## deadmoose

You have a good problem to have. Keep researching and reading up. Eventually you will learn what you need to know to make it a success. It won't happen over night. Just keep the ship sailing in the right direction. Eventually you will make it there.


----------



## somedevildawg

Chessiedog said:


> I think it will be very difficult learning to farm it being three hours away and working full time . That does not give you a lot of time to be there . Evan doing 50 acres of hay on it and being 3 hours away I would think difficult . I'm 20 minutes away tractor time from some of my hay and seems like 3 hours . Just my 1 cent worth's .
> 
> Good Luck though .


That's worth the going rate of 2 cents chessiedog, without help, that's impossible as well.....army worms would eat fifty acres in a few days......that would be a bitch, leave with some beautiful grass, dark green from the copious amounts of nitrogen spread, get good rainfall all month, come back to harvest and have a bunch of stems standing devoid of any leaves......most certainly would happen.
And would most certainly piss me off!!! Lets say you had 50 acres, to fertilize 50 acres of hay (down here) would cost around $7k per cuttin.....plus lime, herbicide, etc. they will eat every bit of that $7k in a matter of days....leave you with 8-10 rolls of stems....it's gonna hurt....


----------



## CRE10

I would rent it and then gradually reduce the land rented and start farming it yourself. Trying to do it all at once might be overwhelming to you.


----------



## hc521v

somedevildawg said:


> That's worth the going rate of 2 cents chessiedog, without help, that's impossible as well.....army worms would eat fifty acres in a few days......that would be a bitch, leave with some beautiful grass, dark green from the copious amounts of nitrogen spread, get good rainfall all month, come back to harvest and have a bunch of stems standing devoid of any leaves......most certainly would happen.
> And would most certainly piss me off!!! Lets say you had 50 acres, to fertilize 50 acres of hay (down here) would cost around $7k per cuttin.....plus lime, herbicide, etc. they will eat every bit of that $7k in a matter of days....leave you with 8-10 rolls of stems....it's gonna hurt....


From what I've read they are a major issue for Bermuda. Even with the application of Pyrethroid insecticides, if they are in the wrong pupal or growth stage you just wasted more money trying to solve an issue that compunds on itself rather quickly.

Farming is defintely not a "set it and forget it" application. Thats why I need to hire contractors or rent it out until I can pry myself away from the matrix and get down there full time.


----------



## bluefarmer

Should I put any money into it or just find a farmer who might want to do some reclamation in exchange for cheaper rent?
Great idea.
Bob M had some very good advise.
Make sure they know what's going on upfront, build a relationship.
Whatever you do DON'T quit your job til you got things rolling along pretty good. It will be rewarding in the end I guarantee it!


----------



## lanns

ARD Farm said:


> Two words....
> 
> Rent it.


How much can you rent 120 acres for haying, SW of Albany, NY? Rent per acre? It has been maintained and hayed for 20 years. Thanks for your reply. Laurie


----------



## Vol

lanns said:


> How much can you rent 120 acres for haying, SW of Albany, NY? Rent per acre? It has been maintained and hayed for 20 years. Thanks for your reply. Laurie


Laurie, send a Personal Message to "Josh in WNY".... he can probably help you and is very knowledgeable of that part of the country.

Regards, Mike


----------

